# Buying a new TV and import to Dubai



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear Forum Users, 
I wonder if one you experienced users can shed some light on this. We are in the process of upgrading our TV set. Here, as all of you know, most of the things are much more expensive than in other places in addition to the fact that the latest models are being delivered only 6 months, if at all, after the launch in Europe. 

Does anybody have any leads on how we would go about of buying a large TV (between 50-60 incn) in the UK and then have it sent/shipped/delivered here ? costs including insurance/tax duties etc would be what we are looking for. 

Many thanks and have a great weekend
Lenochka


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Dear Forum Users,
> I wonder if one you experienced users can shed some light on this. We are in the process of upgrading our TV set. Here, as all of you know, most of the things are much more expensive than in other places in addition to the fact that the latest models are being delivered only 6 months, if at all, after the launch in Europe.
> 
> Does anybody have any leads on how we would go about of buying a large TV (between 50-60 incn) in the UK and then have it sent/shipped/delivered here ? costs including insurance/tax duties etc would be what we are looking for.
> ...



Are you sure? TV's in Dubai are cheaper?


----------



## Kazneas (May 28, 2009)

Yep, before moving from Stuttgart to Dubai, I contemplated whether or not it would be "günschdiger" to buy a new TV in Germany or all together a new one in Dubai. Although not all electronics are cheaper here, flat screens are the exception.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Top of the range Plasma/LCD are most certainly NOT CHEAPER (guenstiger  ) here than in the UK or the US. In addition, the newest models always, if at all, appear here at least 6 months later than in the US or Europe. For example the Pioneer KRP-500A was never sold here - and won't. Pioneer, despite being the absolute best Plasma producers around, have decided to pull the plug on their business......very unfortunate !!!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont think it would make sense to buy a big screen and have them sent to Dubai. The cost of shipping would probably make the tv just as expensive as the one that you would be able to buy in Dubai.

Buying smaller gadgets and having them shipped to Dubai makes a lot more sense. I am currently planning on buying a laptop on ebay.com and have my brother ship it to me (along with other stuff) from the US. By doing so I can save around 30-40%!

Gone are the days when things used to be cheap in Dubai!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can never understand people who buy things from countries other than the one they are living in. If anything goes wrong you have the back up of guarantees and after sales repairs. If you buy from the UK and have it shipped to Dubai your guarantee is worthless.
Makes no sense to me at all.

Veronica


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I am sorry Veronica...that is simply not true. All big brand names offer worldwide guarantuees.....hence for example the Apple MacBook Pro I bought in Switzerland has also worldwide guarantuee....if something is wrong I can bring it to the official retailer here....and problem will be sorted.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> I am sorry Veronica...that is simply not true. All big brand names offer worldwide guarantuees.....hence for example the Apple MacBook Pro I bought in Switzerland has also worldwide guarantuee....if something is wrong I can bring it to the official retailer here....and problem will be sorted.


In theory I agree.
The reality is that often retailers just don't want to know if you didnt purchase the item from them.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

this might happen...however, if you stick to the Global Brands (for TV's brands such as Panasonic, Samsung, Sony etc) you will have no problem with the retailer as you just need to tell them that you will complain to the distributor.....and your problem is solved.

This is especially true in a market like here whereas at least 70% of the people have some of stuff imported which they just bought recently somewhere else....think of all the people who moved here...all those people would not be able to get anything done on some of things they just recently bought when they moved here....

anyway, have a good week
Lenochka


----------

